# INDIAN ARMY TRUCKS



## CONNAN

*TATRA*
































*INTERIOR*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CONNAN

*ASHOK LEYLAND STALLON *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN

*TATA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinshuk

Thanks for sharing


----------



## secularguy

thanks.I've seen "Shakthiman" Trucks earlier,are they Built by Army?


----------



## Comet

connanxlrc1000 said:


>



This one looks good


----------



## Bushy

secularguy said:


> thanks.I've seen "Shakthiman" Trucks earlier,are they Built by Army?



Shaktiman were only built for the Army by Ashok Leyland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

nice trucks..


----------



## secularguy

Does IA Still Uses Royal Enfield Motorcycles?


----------



## third eye

Are pics at post #1 actual pics of IA trucks ? These are all left hand driven.

Are Shaktimans still being used ?


----------



## CONNAN

third eye said:


> Are pics at post #1 actual pics of IA trucks ? These are all left hand driven.
> 
> Are Shaktimans still being used ?



*Shaktimans*


----------



## CONNAN

secularguy said:


> Does IA Still Uses Royal Enfield Motorcycles?


----------



## nakodo

Over in China.. OT but nice to see















Pakistan


----------



## nakodo

third eye said:


> Are pics at post #1 actual pics of IA trucks ? These are all left hand driven.



RH





LH


----------



## nakodo

From Ashok Leyland stable:


----------



## garibnawaz

Bushy said:


> Shaktiman were only built for the Army by Ashok Leyland.



Shaktimaan were built by Vehicle Factory in Jabalpur the same factory that made Jonga jeeps.

Vehicle Facotry also makes Ashok Leyland stallion trucks and other TATA and AL trucks.

If you see Stallion from AL it is clearly written in the front that built at Vehicle Factory Jabalpur.

Indian Ordnance Factories: Vehicle Factory Jabalpur

TATRA trucks are built in India by Bharat Earth Movers Limited (BEML).

http://www.bemlindia.com/product_defence.php

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nakodo

Old guard


----------



## nakodo




----------



## nakodo




----------



## nakodo




----------



## garibnawaz

nakodo said:


>



Its an Indian Navy Truck from INS Trata carrying P-15 missiles. Pic taken near Mumbai Sea Link.

GB


----------



## Storm Force

Its clear that Tata And Ashok Leyland dominate the military lorry market. 

Big range of vehicles indengious indian military vehicles.


----------



## Super Falcon

ausum heavy trucks i like them alot tooo what about pakistans trucks please post some from pakistan millitary i think they uses hinopak and iveco which i have seen from my eyes


----------



## RPK




----------



## CONNAN

Storm Force said:


> Its clear that Tata And Ashok Leyland dominate the military lorry market.
> 
> Big range of vehicles indengious indian military vehicles.



*THREE COMPANIES TATRA, LEYLAND AND TATA*


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Cool Video of Ashok Leyland Stallion


----------



## TheWarriorIndian




----------



## nakodo

PA


----------



## Super Falcon

thanx for posting few from our side thanx alot sir


----------



## blackwater 007

Storm Force said:


> Its clear that Tata And Ashok Leyland dominate the military lorry market.
> 
> Big range of vehicles indengious indian military vehicles.



Tata and Ashok is only dominate in small and medium range of trucks As far as heavy range, we have TATRA, other russian trucksand volvo..


----------



## lhuang

Some of those trucks look decades old.


----------



## secularguy

lhuang said:


> Some of those trucks look decades old.



Is the below one you were telling?But the Photo also seems to be Old


----------



## Super Falcon

Iveco designs, manufactures, and markets a broad range of light, medium and heavy commercial vehicles, off-road trucks, city and intercity buses and coaches as well as special vehicles for applications such as fire fighting, off-road missions, defence and civil protection. Iveco employs over 27,687 people and runs 27 production units in 16 Countries in the world using excellent technologies developed in 5 research centres. Besides Europe, the company operates in China, Russia, Libya, Australia, Argentina, Brazil, and South Africa. More than 5,900 service outlets in over 100 Countries guarantee technical support wherever in the world an Iveco vehicle is at work.

IVECO Defence Vehicles
Based in Bolzano, Northern Italy, IVECO Defence Vehicles is well known for its ability to apply advanced automotive innovations and leading edge protection solutions to practical and purpose-built designs, resulting in a full range of military trucks, armoured vehicles, protected and multirole vehicles.

At present it is estimated that over 30,000 IVECO vehicles are in military service worldwide.

Multi-role vehicles

Developed to counter the evolving threat, the multirole vehicle range encompasses 4 &#215; 4 personnel carrier and patrol vehicles which combine exceptional mobility, agility and terrain accessibility with high levels of protection against both ballistic and mine attack. They are equally effective in both peacekeeping and counter insurgency missions.

Light multi-role vehicles (LMVs)

The LMV is a purpose built military vehicle which nonetheless benefits from the use of many commercial components. Rugged and highly mobile, it is designed as a chassis cab which permits the installation of many different modules including a cargo platform, an ambulance and a weapon carrier.

Anti-mine protection has also been given a high priority, with the over-riding aim being to ensure the survival of the crew. Since LMV&#8217;s first deployment to Afghanistan, IVECO&#8217;s integrated solution has ensured the survival of all of its occupants. whenever the vehicle has been attacked.

The LMV was selected for front line duties by the following armies: Italy (1260 units), UK (401 units), Spain (120 units), Norway (60 units), Belgium (440 units), Croatia (10 units), the Czech Republic (21 units) and, most recently, Austria (150 units).

Medium-protected vehicles (MPVs)

To meet the demand for heavily protected utility and multipurpose vehicles able to provide high levels of ballistic, mine and IED protection, IVECO Defence Vehicles worked jointly with KMW to develop a new family of vehicles known as MPV (Multi purpose Vehicles) which fits between its highly successful Light Multirole Vehicle (LMV) and its Centauro AIFV 8 &#215; 8 armoured wheeled vehicles.

Not only the MPV is among the most protected vehicles in its category, but it also has one of the best volume/protection ratio. In current operations mobility does not mean only the ability to move on difficult terrain, but also to be able to drive through narrow roads and urban areas. MPV has been designed with this requirement in mind, optimising terrain accessibility whilst ensuring that life cycle costs are reduced through the maximum use of COTS assemblies.

MOTS

Iveco Defence Vehicles also has access to the full Iveco range of panel vans and light trucks through to transporters capable of moving loads in excess of 75t. Available as 4 &#215; 2, 4 &#215; 4, 6 &#215; 4, 6 &#215; 6, 8 &#215; 4 and 8 &#215; 8 these vehicles fulfil logistic roles for a wide range of defence forces from the rear echelon up to the forward areas.

One of the characteristics of current operations is that there is no front line, with logistic troops as likely to be attacked as combat arms. In recognition of this, Iveco Defence Vehicles has worked to develop a class leading protected cab which can be fitted to Iveco&#8217;s heavy duty 6 &#215; 6 and 8 &#215; 8 Trakker chassis. The result is a robust, highly mobile but cost effective logistic vehicle which can operate even in high threat areas.

Tactical trucks

IVECO Defence Vehicles offers a full range of battle proven, powerful and capable 4 &#215; 4, 6 &#215; 6 and 8 &#215; 8 purpose designed military logistic vehicles to provide tactical support to any military operation in the most hostile environmental conditions. The whole range can be equipped with a new generation of add on armour kit, achieving a unique combination of performance, payload and protection to support any military operation in the most hostile environmental conditions.

Armoured vehicles

In addition to its logistic and protected vehicle range, IVECO has also manufactures two families of wheeled armoured vehicles. The first of these, the 8 &#215; 8 Centauro family, includes weapon platforms mounting 105 and 120mm guns, an infantry fighting vehicle mounting a 25mm cannon, an APC, a command vehicle and specialist repair and recovery variants. The second family is the 4 &#215; 4 and 6 &#215; 6 Puma reconnaissance and liaison family, which has seen service in demanding operational conditions.


----------



## garibnawaz

blackwater 007 said:


> Tata and Ashok is only dominate in small and medium range of trucks As far as heavy range, we have TATRA, other russian trucksand volvo..



TATRA are made in India by BEML.

The Ruskie trucks are old which came before 90's in the dubious deals.

Indian Armed Forces don't use Volvo trucks until and unless proven otherwise.

GB


----------



## Super Falcon

but sir they loook very goood old but very powerfullll ruskie their shape looks like true millitary trucks it is my feeeling


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Shakti Man truck


----------



## Super Falcon

like them alot very cooool looking heavy duty things


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Super Falcon said:


> like them alot very cooool looking heavy duty things



Then How about these of TATA


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

TATA's new Jeep(Sorry for off topic Picture)


---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

TATA


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Now here comes Ashok Leyland


----------



## JonAsad

garibnawaz said:


> Its an Indian Navy Truck from INS Trata carrying P-15 missiles. Pic taken near Mumbai Sea Link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GB



Man this beast... i luv it
can i hv more pix of this truck?


----------



## TheWarriorIndian

Now Mahindra and Mahindra


----------



## blackwater 007

garibnawaz said:


> TATRA are made in India by BEML.
> 
> The Ruskie trucks are old which came before 90's in the dubious deals.
> 
> Indian Armed Forces don't use Volvo trucks until and unless proven otherwise.
> 
> GB




Volvo trucks are tried and tested. Seee 26 jan prade pics, truck carrying Agni 3 is volvo  go to google and check urself.


Soon you will see MAN trucks in Indian army as MAN has already started civilian truck production in India and may move towards army soon.


----------



## secularguy

MAN has entered India Market via tie-up with Force Motors(earlier called Bajaj Tempo).


----------



## blackwater 007

secularguy said:


> MAN has entered India Market via tie-up with Force Motors(earlier called Bajaj Tempo).



Well that's the rule. No foriegn company can enter Indian market without Indian partnership. That's govt of India...


----------



## garibnawaz

blackwater 007 said:


> Volvo trucks are tried and tested. Seee 26 jan prade pics, truck carrying Agni 3 is volvo  go to google and check urself.
> 
> 
> Soon you will see MAN trucks in Indian army as MAN has already started civilian truck production in India and may move towards army soon.



Oops thanks for the clarification.


> Well that's the rule. No foriegn company can enter Indian market without Indian partnership. That's govt of India



Hyundai is at its own.

So does Skoda, So does Mercedez (previously with TATA), so does Audi, So does VW.

Volvo and Cerita (Kinglong) are not tied up with anyone either.

GB


----------



## TheWarriorIndian




----------



## TheWarriorIndian




----------



## garibnawaz

TATA's new mine protected vehicle.







Jawans pose in front of one of the Indian Army's latest acquisitions -> the re-conditioned Casspir MPV. The vehicle is designed to to protect its crew from mine blasts and is capable of being rapidly repaired in the field. 



A line of the Indian Army version of Mine Protected Vehicles (MPV) during a flagging off ceremony at Ordnance Factory in Medak District some 60kms from Hyderabad on October 30, 2009. Fourteen MPVs were handed over to the Indian Army by the factory which produces an array of mine and bulletproof vehicles including the Ambassador Car, Maruti Gypsy,TATA-407 and Tata Safari for use by the state police and paramilitary forces and also produces Infantry Combat Vehicles (ICVs) for the Indian Army.

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

^^^^ Swaraj Mazda 4 wheel drive.






Ashok Leyland Super Azad.






Ashok Leyland Topchi.

GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackwater 007

garibnawaz said:


> Oops thanks for the clarification.
> 
> 
> Hyundai is at its own.
> 
> So does Skoda, So does Mercedez (previously with TATA), so does Audi, So does VW.
> 
> Volvo and Cerita (Kinglong) are not tied up with anyone either.
> 
> GB



True these company entered India without any partner(though i doubt)there may be some Indian companies involved which i will try to investigate. But Indian govt always put conditons of localisation, production in india. employment etc..


----------



## CONNAN

jonasad said:


> Man this beast... i luv it
> can i hv more pix of this truck?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

..........................


----------



## flanker30

now i can get a very nice sleep,wonderful thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Stallions are great. very powerful. Got an opportunity to ride on it...


----------



## Shatrujeet

The Light Armoured Vehicle, built by TATA Motors for the Indian Army ,called Merlin.

We don't have the specifications right now,we will update more information regarding it in the near future.




credits-shatrujeet009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Shatrujeet said:


> The Light Armoured Vehicle, built by TATA Motors for the Indian Army ,called Merlin.
> 
> We don't have the specifications right now,we will update more information regarding it in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credits-shatrujeet009


Wow!
Thanks for the wonderful share, looks badass.
Mahindra Marksman looks like a engineering project of 19 year olds in front of this!


----------



## Shatrujeet

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Wow!
> Thanks for the wonderful share, looks badass.
> Mahindra Marksman looks like a engineering project of 19 year olds in front of this!


welcome buddy!


----------

